# Eric Satie Composer Pianist



## Alleycat (Jan 15, 2014)

I am trying to find Eric Satie written musical Compositions scores in English so I can read the commentaries he wrote on them on his post 1905 works. Does anyone know where I can look. I've searched the internet but to no avail.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try A Mammal's Notebook. The blurb says:


> This collection of writings embodies his contradictions and includes memoirs, notes to musical scores, advertisements, and the script of "Medusa's Snare".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Try A Mammal's Notebook.


I have that. What you're looking for starts on page 17. Unfortunately, it just gives the English translation without the reference in the scores. But if you have the scores from the IMSLP Internet database, you can probably figure them out.

Also, the Dover scores also have the French text in the score and the English translations at the bottom of the page.


----------

